# Which one is better?



## Jmo1922 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm looking for my first handgun and was wondering what everyone thinks I should get. It will be used for home protection and I plan to get my concealed permit. I was reading up on some various pistols and I think I've narrowed it down to either the m1911 .45, or the glock 37. Suggestions?


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I prefer the 1911. Go with the one that feels best. you would have more options as far as grips and other items with the 1911. 

Good luck with your choice


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

1911


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

glock 37 is a 45GAP
hard to find ammo and $$$
get the 1911 - 45acp
but i'd rather have the glock 36 for a CCW which is 45acp


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

When you say "M1911" what exactly do you mean?

There's a whole lot of models that fall under "M1911", well over two dozen. 

While I agree that the Glock in .45GAP may not be a good choice, there are plenty of other Glocks that are great choices. Check out the Glock 30SF, Glock 36 etc.


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd suggest locating a range that does rentals, shoot as many different guns that interests you then make a decision.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd have to agree that .45acp is likely to be a better choice for you than .45 GAP.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 8, 2012)

I am one of those eccentrics that advocates the 1911 AND the Glock. Either is a GREAT choice. If you have kids, you probably will feel more comfortable with the 4 safeties on the 1911 (5 one the newer models). However, I have a son, and I prefer the Glock, just because that happens to be my personal choice. I like the durability of it, and the fact that it is hard to make it rust. Plus, the targeting ROCKS. I have heard some studies that say the .46 GAP is as effective as the .45 ACP, some that have said it is more effective, some that say it is less. I personally think that a .45 is a .45. I carry a 9mm, which is less powerful and less effective than a .45, and feel COMPLETELY confident in my PP decision to do so. My point? You will be more than adequately protected by EITHER a GAP or an ACP. In short, EITHER the Glock OR the 1911 will make you VERY HAPPY that you bought it. (Just so you know, I used to HATE Glocks, until I did a little research and then was given one as a gift. I will never carry anything else now.) -The Doctor.

PS: I have to agree that .45 ACP is easier to find and cheaper, so I would try to go with a G30 or G21. Since it's for home defense and not Concealed Carry, I would probably go with the higher capacity G21. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Don't rule out a 9MM - preferably of the Beretta 92/M9 variety.


----------



## Zuzu (Apr 11, 2012)

I take it you are looking for home protection and a concealed carry piece. Personally, I tend to break those into two groups....ie, one carry gun and one home defense gun. (Even more guns is better!)

For a CCW, I am looking for what I will feel comfortable carrying day in and day out. Preferably with a good holster. (pocket/ankle carry is too slow to be first line self defense, but okay for back up guns.) This gun will not necessarily be a range gun.....you need to shoot your CCW enough to be comfortable with it and to make sure it is reliable. Lots of good choices out there......I'd read a lot but more importantly, get out to the stores/shows, etc and actually handle the gun to make sure it feels right for you. I have personally been through several pistols in my (short) carry career, inc. S&W 60/.357 small frame revolver, Glock 19 9mm, and currently Glock 36 .45ACP. The G36 is a nice choice, single stack .45/6+1 capacity. The G19 carries 15+1 of 9mm and a great choice as well. My Father in Law likes the little Diamondbacks (.380 and 9mm.) Get out there and see what seems right to you.

For home protection, you have to figure the invasion is more likely planned and the perp(s) armed. So you need more capacity than CCW, in my opinion. G17 or G19 are high capacity 9mm models. Also consider the .40S&W variants.....G22/G23. Oh, and you have to try the Smith M&P pistols. A real nice alternative to Glock.

Of course, if you want some _real_ protection, you gotta talk shotguns, IMO.

Again, get out there and _see what fits you. _

I tend to think of these areas for gun buying....

1. Concealed carry....impromptu (usually) social encounters
2. Home defense.......planned armed invasion of your home
3. Field protection.....chance meeting with coyotes, black bears, or grizzly bears. 
4. Hunting...............you are the perp
5. Competition.........showing off your skills and generally busting some brass

Hope this helps!


----------



## Zuzu (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh yeah, the guys are right about .45GAP. Will cost you more and less options, ammo and gun wise.

I assume Glock is the only gunmaker that specifies .45 *G*lock*A*utomatic*P*istol...???


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

GAP never caught on with other manufacturers I am aware of....


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

First, welcome to the forum.

This is strictly my opinion, and has worked in many years of firearms training, and for men and ladies alike.

Get some training. Then.....

Buy a handgun just like you would buy a pair of shoes. If Ol' Joe over here says he likes Charlie China tennis shoes, and you're looking for a new pair of shoes, do you run out and buy Joe's pick, just because HE likes 'em? Probably not. If a new shooter is asking what to buy for a carry, or first gun, it doesn't matter what works for me, or anyone else. I suggest telling that new shooter to go to many gun shops, and/or gun shows, and handle all the guns they can get hold of. Just like they would try on shoes. Before long they'll be able to make a list of guns that feel ok, pretty good, real good, and "that really feels great in my hands". The last two are the ones to pursue, and here's why I say that....If a given handgun doesn't feel "right" in your hands, you'll not shoot it enough to become proficient with it, because it's not comfortable, and you won't like shooting it. Just like you rarely wear shoes that are UNcomfortable. If you're not gonna become proficient with it, save your money, and buy a ball bat to carry. With proper fundamentals, he/she can learn to shoot almost any handgun, or any caliber. Very few folks can re-train their hands to make just any handgun feel comfortable. As I said earlier, get some training......proper shooting techinques, practiced slowly, but proficiently, will breed speed. Do it slowly, and do it the right way, every time.......If you practice speed first, and introduce less efficient techniques into your training, you'll have to do it all over again to get it right.

By the way..... anyone who introduces a new shooter to our pastime by having them start with a large-caliber handgun, makes a very poor decision. Yes, some folks do ok starting out with large calibers, but the vast majority
will not continue to shoot if their very 1st experience is with .50 S&W. Start with a .22 caliber something, and as your technique/accuracy improves, work up from there. Caliber doesn't count until after you can hit your target.

There always will be a trade-off..... light weight, more recoil...... shorter barrel, more recoil... just sayin....

Again, just my ramblings.... but they work for me...

Shoot Safely....


----------



## Zuzu (Apr 11, 2012)

Good point about smaller calibers. .22LR pistols are great for plinking, practicing your draw, target shooting, etc. 

Plus, they can be used for small game hunting.

Consider getting a .22LR pistol for these things.......they are relatively cheap. 

As you are having fun with your .22, you can think about bigger things.

BTW, the standard for home protection IMHO is still a shotgun. Remington 870s' have been with us for what seems to be centuries. Mossberg, lots of other very cost effective shotties. You don't need a $3500 Browning work of art (heck get a Browning pump!)


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

I'd suggest that the home protection firearm is the one that you're proficient with. Too many folks wrongly feel that the shotgun requires only that the user "point in the general direction and shoot". At "in home" distances, most any shotgun will require an aimed shot, and a handgun would be my preference in that situation. Perhaps it's just that my home isn't large enough to provide for me swinging a long gun around.


----------



## jbkooney (Apr 4, 2012)

I would go for the Glock 37


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I really like the capacity and Glock's reliability in many of their 45cal platforms. I'm really tempted to get the big 10MM they offer.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I would stay away from the .45 GAP. The round is really not taking off too good for Glock. If you are looking for a .45 Glock, I would go with the G36 myself. I had a G30 and it was a little "thick" for some carry options. The 1911 model pistol is good to go no matter what barrel length you want. The gun has a thin profile that is just the ticket for carrying. JMHO.


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

First go to a range that rents guns. Try some out. Find one that fits your hand, is easy to shoot, and just feels right for you.

Some one elses choice might not work for you. Yours might not work for them.

There are a lot of really nice pistols around - in various calibers. 9mm works well, as does 45. Home defense set ups can be quite different from concealed carry where bulk and weight figure into the equation. Too heavy or bulky and you might tend to leave it home. A less than ideal gun you HAVE with you is far better than the one left in a dresser drawer at home.

How much experience with handguns do you have? How much time are you willing to give to practice? How responsible a person are you (don't tell us - tell yourself)? Etc., etc., etc.

Then make your decision based on experience. At that point, it is always OK to ask for help -- but remember -- some folks say ONLY a 45 works. Others swear by a 9mm. Some say the 45 is obsolete. Some folks HATE the 40 S&W while others think it's the best thing out there. And on, and on, and on.

That's one reason you try things out - and make up your own mind. After all, if we decide what YOU want, and you discover - with more experience - you don't like it, it's quite possible you will discount everything we say, and miss out on some good advice.


----------



## silvoor (Apr 22, 2012)

Although I know you sincerly believe that you will select that one handgun that will fulfill all your lifetime needs you may, just possibly, discover a valid reason to select a second handgun at sometime in the far distant future.

Everbody that has a Glock and a 1911 raise their hand!


----------



## TexRussell (Apr 29, 2012)

Good analysis!


----------



## Backlighting (Jul 2, 2012)

I have 2 handguns for the home.
Charter Arms Bulldog .44 Spl & a Glock 22
Either fit the bill nicely.


----------

